# Best boots to use with Flow bindings?



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Last season, I wore a pair of 2012 DC Rogans with my NXT-AT 2012's. Horrible combination, bad boot/binding fit. Anyways, I'm looking to purchase another pair of boots for the remainder of this season and for seasons to come. Does anyone have any experience with flows and what boots or boot manufacturer work best for them? DC and Flow don't mix well. Just to clarify, I do like the bindings, but I am looking for different boots so go ahead and give me flak for riding flows if you want


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Last season, I wore a pair of 2012 DC Rogans with my NXT-AT 2012's. Horrible combination, bad boot/binding fit. Anyways, I'm looking to purchase another pair of boots for the remainder of this season and for seasons to come. Does anyone have any experience with flows and what boots or boot manufacturer work best for them? DC and Flow don't mix well. Just to clarify, I do like the bindings, but I am looking for different boots so go ahead and give me flak for riding flows if you want


sorry to be captain obvious, but flow boots pair well with flow bindings

I have the hylite focus boots with the nx2-se bindings. they pair well
flow has a large variety of boots


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> sorry to be captain obvious, but flow boots pair well with flow bindings
> 
> I have the hylite focus boots with the nx2-se bindings. they pair well
> flow has a large variety of boots


Yeah I kind of figured! Have you had any issues with the BOA lacing system on them? Also, how much of a difference does the bare-foot technology make with those?


----------



## Wombat23 (Mar 9, 2014)

I also have a question re boot bindings combinations, anyone have union factory bindings? What boots pair well with these?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

the boa lacing system i had an issue with qc on that. the side spooler unwound (laces did not break) the wire was just not set in the winder right. it took about 5 minutes to fix, but I wan not happy i had to do so. 

The BFT... is Meh The insoles are better than the ones from my burton, but far inferiror to my reminds. I pulled them and put reminds in. The fit is a bit on the large side (good for me i have a wide foot) I wear 10 in flow 10.5 in burton.
The Liner for the boot is super comfortable, and it has a speed tab to pull the laces on the liner loose to help get feet out easily.

These are super comfortable boots


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Wombat23 said:


> I also have a question re boot bindings combinations, anyone have union factory bindings? What boots pair well with these?


Go to forums and click new thread. No one is going to come here over union bindings since the title is flow. Good post, just wrong place!


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> the boa lacing system i had an issue with qc on that. the side spooler unwound (laces did not break) the wire was just not set in the winder right. it took about 5 minutes to fix, but I wan not happy i had to do so.
> 
> The BFT... is Meh The insoles are better than the ones from my burton, but far inferiror to my reminds. I pulled them and put reminds in. The fit is a bit on the large side (good for me i have a wide foot) I wear 10 in flow 10.5 in burton.
> The Liner for the boot is super comfortable, and it has a speed tab to pull the laces on the liner loose to help get feet out easily.
> ...


I've had a few friends with the cables breaking. I may just stay with regular laces. I was looking at burton Ions, but I haven't heard too many good or bad things about flows. I guess I'll have to try them on sometime and compare.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

To be clear laces did not break they just unwound


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> To be clear laces did not break they just unwound


Okay thanks!


----------

